# Bought a Lil Dump truck Any Info



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Been using a dump trailer since 2003 and decided to buy a truck for more capacity. Truck is a 2000 International 4700 with T444E and manual trans. 52,000 miles no leaks just had to buy 2 batteries. Tires are like new has a tear in the seat a little dent in the door and the bumper is dented. Anyone have any experience with this motor- tranny combo. I drove it home and it drives perfect very easy to manuver or U-turn. Depending where you live this is a lttle truck as it only holds 1 scoop from loader. But remember I live in LA Ca and the narrow roads in the beach cities are bad enough with my F450 work truck. It is also class c driver license so anyone can drive it.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We had a 1999 Int. 4700 with an automatic trans. Never had any problems with it. We sold it a few years ago to another local guy & he hasn't had any problems either. We could have used on more than one job where our 10-wheelers are too big. I like to remind my father on those jobs that I disagreed with selling the truck.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

That is a sweet little truck. Those Internationals are basically bullit proof. That is a good buy. I am in the same boat as you. I sold my dump trailer and now looking for a s/a or t/a truck (for a bargin of course:whistling) GOOD JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Really nice truck...now that's what I call a mighty fine second hand vehicle!!

This little farm boy with a small man asset got a real rust bucket
http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/i-hired-installer-today-63215/


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice truck.

I _think_ the t444E engine is the same as the 7.3 diesel that the ford trucks run.

My 7.3 has 175K miles on it and no real issues.

That truck should serve you well, good purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats a nice truck... i have one exactically like it but has a 10 yard landscaper body on it to do maintenance... its a 2002 and is a great overall truck. Word of caution though especially about over loading, one of the new guys was loading the truck with the bobcat and thought it was a 10 wheeler... he ended up putting so much dirt in the truck that you could barely turn the stearing wheel in the thing... it was freakin comical but congrads anyway on a new toy to go play with


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice rig now go make some money with it:thumbsup:


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

MACEXCAVATING said:


> That is a sweet little truck. Those Internationals are basically bullit proof. That is a good buy. I am in the same boat as you. I sold my dump trailer and now looking for a s/a or t/a truck (for a bargin of course:whistling) GOOD JOB:thumbsup:


 
What type of truck you looking for? Saw the post about the Cat motor. Several freightliner dumps same size as this International I looked at had that motor I think. This one was listed in april for 18.5k had $400 LATE FEES DMV 10K CASH and wait for 1 week for response on offer.

The T444e is same as 7.3 as stated. What was mentioned here is what I have heard elsewhere pretty much bullet proof. I have done 1 load already and have about 20 days worth of work lined up already in the next few months. To rent truck they want $240 a day so figure I need to use it at least 45 times next few months. 

Work is slow for many and it is a buyers market. I am in it for the long haul and hoping things pick up in the next few years so investing my profits back into tools and equipment since the price is right


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Looking to buy some chrome rims to match the rear and get it lettered up so it is a mobile billboard. Already bought 2 matching weatherquard toolboxes 48"x18"x18" just need to mount them. Already have Cat Skidsteer with backhoe attach, numerous buckets and trencher. Searching CL daily for a deal on a Breaker and a root grapple.


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We have a '92 Int. Same set up and we love it. 292,000 miles and still going. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

